# Ventrilo Inbound Audio Died for no reason



## Archernon (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had no previous problems with the program after using it for almost a year. But today, for no reason I ceased to have the ability to hear any incoming audio from any person in the vent room. They can hear me just fine. I checked my inbound volume level, and it is at its default level not 0. I fiddled with it, putting it at max and what not with no change.

My speakers / headset are in perfect condition, and they work for music and games and everything else on my computer besides ventrilo. However I can hear a select few of the wave files in ventrillo. Specifically the little dings that happen when you log in and out. The wave file that usually plays when you switch rooms however in addition to a few others is non-existant. I checked the setup menu and all of the wave files are selected.

I've redownloaded and installed the entire program several times but nothing seems to be working.

I'm a gamer but not a tech savvy person, I know how to play computers not to fix them lol. Can anyone help? :4-dontkno


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

This may seem an obvious thing but the same happened to me a while back, took me 2 days to realise that I'd accidentally clicked on the mute sound checkbox on the bottom left, settings are saved when you uninstall/reinstall. Maybe you've done the same?


----------



## mdarkness (Sep 2, 2009)

if Origin guys way not work try going to the settings on ventrillo and check the output device is set to the right audio. like if got usb headset our audio card you must select one


----------

